# HELP PLEASE.. 03 Altima will not start



## bowhunter1331 (Dec 21, 2007)

Please help me trouble shot this ...

My girlfriends Mom tried for hours to start this car with the wrong key.. I guess they have one that will just unlock the doors and that is all???

So my GF told them wrong key and she started it right up... then shut it off.. 

The next day tried to start it and nothing..
I hear the fuel pump kicking on.. and I have checked all the fuses, yes even the ones on the passanger side of the eng bay in that box that you can barely get out.. ECU + fuses.. I believe.

SO .. how do I ck for spark? I pulled the eng cover and then a spark plug wire out and stuck a tester in it .. the ones that have a light on the eng and you ground the other end?

Will that work ? 
Please help I have no idea what else to try


----------



## bowhunter1331 (Dec 21, 2007)

*I finally got it started*

Well, finally figured it out... 

If you try to start the car with the dumby key it will disable the security system...

put the correct key in the ignition and turn it on for 5 seconds... do that 3 times... it will rest the system...

if not ck all the fuses..


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

i had the same problem, i went to Home Depot and made a copy of the original key for my 02 altima. when i went to open the door with the copy it did open. i put the key in the ignition and the car started and shut right off. did that 3 times and then the car was dead. i panicked and after like 2 times of trying with the orginial the car turned on. i guess there might be a chip inside the key.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

there is a chip inside the key you have to get your key from a dealer


----------

